# Resort reviews and ratings listed by score rather than name?



## theo (Oct 19, 2017)

I just noticed the "sticky" in US-Florida forum for resort ratings and reviews. Clicking on each one of the two regional links promptly revealed that for each regional link the resorts come up listed by decreasing "score" rather than alphabetically resort name. Is this by design, or an oddity in Xenforo software?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 19, 2017)

the default sort view for all resorts is by rating (descending).

one can change the sort by clicking the "sort" button and selecting from the options however.


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> the default sort view for all resorts is by rating (descending).
> 
> one can change the sort by clicking the "sort" button and selecting from the options however.



Thanks, Brian. I had failed to note that "sort" button on first viewing.


----------

